# I cant add a bank account or card suspicious bank edit



## mario777s

I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


----------



## Ted Fink

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


Whenever I have changed my method of payment I get a text saying suspicious bank edit. I think it's designed to get your attention in case you didn't make the change. Go in your app and look at the last 4 digits of the card number - if it's the new card, you're good to go.


----------



## mario777s

Ted Fink said:


> Whenever I have changed my method of payment I get a text saying suspicious bank edit. I think it's designed to get your attention in case you didn't make the change. Go in your app and look at the last 4 digits of the card number - if it's the new card, you're good to go.


I have no card or bank account on file at all. I cant add my first one without these error messages


----------



## Ted Fink

mario777s said:


> I have no card or bank account on file at all. I cant add my first one without these error messages


understood. what i'm saying is that it's normal. so that if someone else did it you would get that text and it would get your attention.


----------



## ubder driver j. Austin

Ted Fink said:


> understood. what i'm saying is that it's normal. so that if someone else did it you would get that text and it would get your attention.


Did anybody find a fix to it having same issue


----------



## Ted Fink

under driver j said:


> Did anybody find a fix to it having same issue


There is no fix. Just ignore the text. It's written in such a way to get your attention.


----------



## FL_Steve

Ted Fink said:


> There is no fix. Just ignore the text. It's written in such a way to get your attention.


The warning is not the problem. The problem is that our bank accounts are NOT getting added. I'm having the same issue. Can't add a bank account, debit card. Even the Uber debit card. Two days now. And no idea on how to get actual help from Uber.


----------



## Ted Fink

.


----------



## FL_Steve

Ted Fink said:


> Oh, call them! 800-593-7069


I called them on Friday and was told this had something to do with me not uploading a profile pic. I had not uploaded a profile pic because it was not required for UE. Anyway I did so and was told by the support agent that it would take a few hours but it should be fixed later that day. Of course, it wasn't fixed. No support all weekend. So I waited until today, Monday, called them again was told once more it would take a few hours but it would be fixed. Of course, same result. Uber is the most clueless bunch of buffoons imaginable!


----------



## Mojo2jojo

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


Hey, did you find the fix for the issue, iam experiencing the same issue now


----------



## Mojo2jojo

FL_Steve said:


> I called them on Friday and was told this had something to do with me not uploading a profile pic. I had not uploaded a profile pic because it was not required for UE. Anyway I did so and was told by the support agent that it would take a few hours but it should be fixed later that day. Of course, it wasn't fixed. No support all weekend. So I waited until today, Monday, called them again was told once more it would take a few hours but it would be fixed. Of course, same result. Uber is the most clueless bunch of buffoons imaginable!


Hello, did you found any fix for the issue ? Iam having the same issue with me now, I cant add or edit my uber wallet


----------



## CanadianFudge

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


I am having the SAME issue, I’ve called 5 times today, it’s still not fixed. Trying to change my debit card because I got a new one.


----------



## FL_Steve

Mojo2jojo said:


> Hello, did you found any fix for the issue ? Iam having the same issue with me now, I cant add or edit my uber wallet


Eventually, after enough calls and after I submitted the profile pic it eventually worked. If I remember correctly another problem was that I was using my PC/web site instead of the app to add the account. I think you have to use the app. 

I guess I'm just weird because I prefer to do things my PC with full keyboard and 2 27 inch monitors than on my tiny cell phone.


----------



## LiLipooot

FL_Steve said:


> Eventually, after enough calls and after I submitted the profile pic it eventually worked. If I remember correctly another problem was that I was using my PC/web site instead of the app to add the account. I think you have to use the app.
> 
> I guess I'm just weird because I prefer to do things my PC with full keyboard and 2 27 inch monitors than on my tiny cell phone.


Hi, I have the same issue! I have profile picture. I am using the app to change the bank account but it fails every time and I couldn’t add new bank account!


----------



## FL_Steve

LiLipooot said:


> Hi, I have the same issue! I have profile picture. I am using the app to change the bank account but it fails every time and I couldn’t add new bank account!


You will have to call support at 800-593-7069. It will probably take more than one call.


----------



## LiLipooot

I called them few times and every time they just send me the instruction how to change it and I said I know how to change it but it fails! The last time they said our account specialist will email you but no email received!


----------



## Thechosen11*

LiLipooot said:


> I called them few times and every time they just send me the instruction how to change it and I said I know how to change it but it fails! The last time they said our account specialist will email you but no email received!


Did you ever find out?? I’m having the same issue


----------



## LiLipooot

Thechosen11* said:


> Did you ever find out?? I’m having the same issue


Hi, no never anybody called me back or email me back and I couldn’t change my account yet! If you find out let me know!


----------



## Thechosen11*

LiLipooot said:


> Hi, no never anybody called me back or email me back and I couldn’t change my account yet! If you find out let me know!


By any chance do you owe money in a late or unpaid trip at all through other Uber apps such as Uber eats or Uber ride?


----------



## LiLipooot

No, I don’t use UberEat for ordering food at all and for Uber ride maybe last year one time and I paid for that ride. I called them and they said nothing wrong with my account and there is a technical issue and we will report it to be fix but still they haven’t fix it yet! And I am waiting still. I can tell you I have this problem is long time! If you opened a new account in the same bank , the bank still will pay your weekly payment , if you are worried about your weekly payment open a new account in the same bank. My problem is only for instant payment and I cannot add a new debit card there!


----------



## LiLipooot

Thechosen11* said:


> By any chance do you owe money in a late or unpaid trip at all through other Uber apps such as Uber eats or Uber ride?


Hi my friend, they fixed mine. If you have problem still call or chat with them and let them know you need to change your bank account it takes time but eventually they fix it.


----------



## kpierce100

LiLipooot said:


> Hi my friend, they fixed mine. If you have problem still call or chat with them and let them know you need to change your bank account it takes time but eventually they fix it.


So they did it over the phone? How? They all claim to not be able to do it. It’s a headache to say the least.


----------



## LiLipooot

Yes, in my last chat with them after thausands time I texted and call them, they made a technical report and I tried it today and apparently they fixed it. They did not called me today but you have to be resist. Send them the screenshot of the error you get and they will fix it. Call and chat with them as much as you can


----------



## FrontDoorKwon

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico



any fix yet??? I’m having this same problem!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


Yes, I have dealt with it and it is a mess and takes many attempts.

My old BOA card expired and I wanted to move to my Capital One card and it took about two weeks to do it.

Make sure to input your account information for the routing and it will be deposited the following Tuesday if BOA but for instant pay you have to argue with the idiots until they get someone who knows what they are doing and still it take many attempts…

Tell them you know you can talk to a specialist on the phone and you will wait and if they refuse call back until they transfer you…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

FL_Steve said:


> Eventually, after enough calls and after I submitted the profile pic it eventually worked. If I remember correctly another problem was that I was using my PC/web site instead of the app to add the account. I think you have to use the app.
> 
> I guess I'm just weird because I prefer to do things my PC with full keyboard and 2 27 inch monitors than on my tiny cell phone.


It matter not because the issue is a ongoing one because they flag it as fraud and then has to be reviewed by someone who take a long time.

Keep calling until they fix it…

DoorDash and Grubhub and even Favor are easy and no issue but Uber is a mess!!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

FrontDoorKwon said:


> any fix yet??? I’m having this same problem!!


Read my reply and you have to keep calling and tell them you know you can speak to a specialist over the phone and need to be connected and if they refuse then call back until one connects you…


----------



## kpierce100

FrontDoorKwon said:


> any fix yet??? I’m having this same problem!!


I went to a green hub location. It is an error that most don’t know about. The guy I was working with tried to fix my account 5 times and couldn’t. One of his coworkers told him a “trick” to get it to work, and “Walah”, it was fixed. I don’t know what the trick is, I just know that it has to be manually fixed by in person staff who can try multiple different things. The over the phone staff were nice at best, but couldn’t help at all.


----------



## LiLipooot

FrontDoorKwon said:


> any fix yet??? I’m having this same problem!!


Yes, I got fixed mine. After thousand time of calling and chatting with them.


----------



## FLKeys

Amazing how account owners can't easily get it changed, yet scammers do it in minutes.


----------



## niceee

ubder driver j. Austin said:


> Did anybody find a fix to it having same issue


keep calling 800-253-9435 until you speak to an agent who isn't lazy and they will contact the security team to fix the problem on the spot.


----------



## niceee

niceee said:


> keep calling 800-253-9435 until you speak to an agent who isn't lazy and they will contact the security team to fix the problem on the spot.


tell them you need your money now and cannot wait. Also, tell them you haven’t received any email and they will ask you a few security questions and your problem will be solved after a couple minutes of being on hold.


----------



## Birdmanburr

All right so I just went through this myself and here is what I have determined, you cannot add a card for instant cash out if you do not already have a bank account registered. what I mean by this is make sure any bank is registered for your direct deposit then the system allows you to put any card that you want as the Instant Cash Out. I struggled for two days to get the instant cash out to attach a card, the moment I attached my bank then tried the card again it worked then I was even able to swap to a different card. I will also say this, most prepaid debit cards have a checking and routing number, I used mine so it's not even an official bank and it worked perfect. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Val.m586

I found out the issue to this. Go to your account info and spell out your state fully and update it. It should work after that.


----------



## alxo7o7

Val.m586 said:


> I found out the issue to this. Go to your account info and spell out your state fully and update it. It should work after that.


Where in account info? Been dealing with this for over a week


----------



## Salemardan

I think you'd better use a credit card for this case. Credit cards today are not just a way to borrow money from a bank before payday but also a convenient financial tool when used correctly. You can use the credit card in emergencies and for everyday expenses. I can give you a link on how to choose a credit card in Canada https://www.greedyrates.ca/blog/best-credit-cards-canada-2017/, and perhaps this information will help you to choose for yourself the terms of a credit card in your country.


----------



## mtprojectdj

Ted Fink said:


> There is no fix. Just ignore the text. It's written in such a way to get your attention.


 BRO STOP POSTING THERE IS NO FIX. WE CANT ADD OUR CARDS TO GET OUR MONEY. IT NEEDS TO BE FIXED. GOD YOU ARE USELESS.


----------



## rydunk

JUST WENT THROUGH TWO HOURS OF TRYING TO GET ANY CLARITY WITH THIS. This has been persisting for 2 days now after waking up to this error message. Ive verified my face about 30 times and after that it should just be final, anyone who could come up with a counter argument to why a live face recognition isnt said and done is actually insane. Halfway through calling i suspected and knew it wasnt just me with this problem and theres a forum of people who deserve an answer out there somewhere. Just like paypal and many of these companies we trust with our resources…they dont seem to have control over their system as they claim. What struck me was i actually was HUNG UP on after demanding my account be deactivated after multiple attempts to get to a solution. I dont even care about the money in my account, my gripe was i want to be sure i CAN continue making money. However i am just greeted with specialists that keep circling the problem.

Lets summarize carefully
-billion dollar company
-facial recognition
-multiple users highlighting a specific problem
-problem has been persisting for years
-multiple background checks and intermediate checks for identity (the app has you stop and verify while driving sometimes)

and they still cannot come up with a solution to gain control of the issue at hand affecting people.


----------



## chichileea

LiLipooot said:


> No, I don’t use UberEat for ordering food at all and for Uber ride maybe last year one time and I paid for that ride. I called them and they said nothing wrong with my account and there is a technical issue and we will report it to be fix but still they haven’t fix it yet! And I am waiting still. I can tell you I have this problem is long time! If you opened a new account in the same bank , the bank still will pay your weekly payment , if you are worried about your weekly payment open a new account in the same bank. My problem is only for instant payment and I cannot add a new debit card there!


 For anyone who ever has this issue. All you have to do is uninstall the app (make sure you know your login info) and then reinstall it. It will ask to take a picture and that’s it.


----------



## switzerlesleeann

chichileea said:


> For anyone who ever has this issue. All you have to do is uninstall the app (make sure you know your login info) and then reinstall it. It will ask to take a picture and that’s it.


 Thank you SOOO much. I was so frustrated and customer service didn’t help at all after numerous calls. This literally worked right away. If nobody has told you yet, you’re amazing!


----------



## nichole2761

It just


mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


 happened to me


----------



## nichole2761

mario777s said:


> I just started driving for eats and I have cash earned however when I go to add a bank account or card I get a error message in app after verifying my identity then adding the bank account, "a network error has occured." Then as well as a text or email "there was a suspicious bank edit on your account. If this wasnt you change your password" I've tried contacting uber in every way possible and I keep getting the run around and now I'm waiting for a security specialist to get in touch with me. But I need my pay now. Has any one dealt with this??? San Diego not Mexico


It’s happening to me right now


----------



## markaa1200

switzerlesleeann said:


> Thank you SOOO much. I was so frustrated and customer service didn’t help at all after numerous calls. This literally worked right away. If nobody has told you yet, you’re amazing!


 It doesn’t work


----------



## markaa1200

FrontDoorKwon said:


> any fix yet??? I’m having this same problem!!


I think it only lets you add the card after you past gold


----------



## markaa1200

nichole2761 said:


> It’s happening to me right now


Did you find away ?


----------



## painfreepc

FL_Steve said:


> Eventually, after enough calls and after I submitted the profile pic it eventually worked. If I remember correctly another problem was that I was using my PC/web site instead of the app to add the account. I think you have to use the app.
> 
> I guess I'm just weird because I prefer to do things my PC with full keyboard and 2 27 inch monitors than on my tiny cell phone.


So so nowhere on the website told you you needed to add bank account in the app, and a question, why do people wait until they start to drive earn money to add their account, and why would you not upload a profile photo.


----------



## painfreepc

Question if your debit card is linked to your bank account, why do you need to add the debit card separately, my account is linked to my Bank of America checking account using account number and routing number, and someone earlier said you're trying to transfer and use capital one, capital one has 360 checking it has a routing number and account number.


----------



## markaa1200

painfreepc said:


> Question if your debit card is linked to your bank account, why do you need to add the debit card separately, my account is linked to my Bank of America checking account using account number and routing number, and someone earlier said you're trying to transfer and use capital one, capital one has 360 checking it has a routing number and account number.


I’m not sure I’m just trying to add my card and get my funds


----------



## markaa1200

Did anyone find a fix ?


----------



## painfreepc

When I first started driving for Uber back in 2014 I did not have a bank account, I used a prepaid debit card I think it was NetSpend and I used their routing number they use what's called MetaBank and it has an account number and routing number, that worked a few months later I got a Bank of America account and I only entered the routing number and the account number for the checking account in a few minutes after that I finally added the Bank of America debit card that also worked, the debit card expired about a year ago so the only thing that's been entered for the last year is the bank account number, no debit card and that is pretty much what I have been using for all these years except for occasionally the Uber debit card (the Uber debit card expired many months ago also) so I decided I'll go ahead and add my new Bank of America debit card guess to see if it actually works, success I entered all the numbers and now I have my bank account and the debit card listedm it gave me no issues.


----------



## markaa1200

It doesn’t even let me add my account number I have td , I tried to call also no luck at all I remember before it said this and two days later I tried it and it added my card i lost that card so I got a new one and now it’s just not working at all which sucks I tried to uninstall I tried to write out my state nothing works


----------



## painfreepc

markaa1200 said:


> It doesn’t even let me add my account number I have td , I tried to call also no luck at all I remember before it said this and two days later I tried it and it added my card i lost that card so I got a new one and now it’s just not working at all which sucks I tried to uninstall I tried to write out my state nothing works


Did you delete remove the old card before you tried adding the new one, and I would think that adding a card losing it and then trying to add a new card number is probably the issue Uber is flagging you as some type of fraud suspicious activity


----------



## markaa1200

Yeah I deleted the card from Uber and there not flagging it , I called them they don’t know what’s going on


----------



## painfreepc

markaa1200 said:


> Yeah I deleted the card from Uber and there not flagging it , I called them they don’t know what’s going on


One last thing and I'll stop bugging you, are you using the correct routing number, sometimes there are two routing numbers one is electronic and one is for paper


----------



## markaa1200

Yeah I’m using the right one it’s just not working smh


----------



## painfreepc

markaa1200 said:


> Yeah I’m using the right one it’s just not working smh


Now I can't cash out, I'm getting that something went wrong message


----------



## painfreepc




----------



## painfreepc

Okay just got off the phone with Uber support wasn't transferred to any other representative the first one that answered the phone fixed the problem, they asked me to uninstall the app and reinstall it log back in again, verify my driving license number I confirmed that I was the one to try to add new debit card to the account, because at first they wanted to transfer me to another department to check for fraud and I said there is no fraud it was me to try to change the account so I confirm the account number of the card I tried to put in that didn't work I was on hold for about 15 minutes came back logged in cashed out and everything is working.


----------



## markaa1200

What number did you call because I called and they couldn’t help me at all they literally did nothing I uninstall the app so many times and still doesn’t work


----------



## painfreepc

markaa1200 said:


> What number did you call because I called and they couldn’t help me at all they literally did nothing I uninstall the app so many times and still doesn’t work


+18005937069


----------



## painfreepc

This is for the ones that's going to say where is the proof I had a conversation with Uber, here's a screenshot showing there was a conversation, there is no transcript so don't ask for one.


----------



## painfreepc

This is a duplicated post from above I don't know why it happened.


----------



## markaa1200

painfreepc said:


> This is a duplicated post from above I don't know why it happened.


Well I have 0 luck it didn’t work I called them all day yesterday I chat with them everything they are telling me to do just doesn’t work so I guess I’ll chalk it up as a lost I’m annoyed with doing it over and over again calling


----------



## markaa1200

painfreepc said:


> This is a duplicated post from above I don't know why it happened.


I Finally Got It Fixed To Anyone Who Needs This Done Your Better Off Talking To Support In The Chat Not Over The Phone


----------



## painfreepc

markaa1200 said:


> I Finally Got It Fixed To Anyone Who Needs This Done Your Better Off Talking To Support In The Chat Not Over The Phone


----------



## Conneelove

Wowwww. Spelling out my state fully under account edit info worked. Wowwww after a week of headaches lmbo


----------



## reneserball

Val.m586 said:


> I found out the issue to this. Go to your account info and spell out your state fully and update it. It should work after that.


 BRO THTLAT EFFIN WORKED!!! THANKS MAN!! I can't with these ****ing imbecile service reps.. they're all garbage. Thanks again.


----------



## onnajay.smith

anyone still dealing with this issue, i just uninstalled/reinstalled the app and it worked perfect. hope it helps


----------



## Raven88

mario777s said:


> I have no card or bank account on file at all. I cant add my first one without these error messages


 How did you fix this? Happening to me now. Exactly same thing too


----------

